

Jacobi's Method Gets a Makeover and Yields Answers Up to 200 Times Faster - HardyLeung
http://releases.jhu.edu/2014/06/30/19th-century-math-tactic-gets-a-makeover-and-yields-answers-up-to-200-times-faster/

======
jws
Wikipedia says: _In numerical linear algebra, the Jacobi method is an
algorithm for determining the solutions of a diagonally dominant system of
linear equations._

They made a slower method 200 times faster, and from the article it sounds
like it will now be the preferred method for some problems. It would be
interesting to see how it compares to the algorithms it will displace.

Talking about problems that take days to solve on large parallel computers, it
would be interesting to hear how many megawatt hours of electricity this could
save in a year.

------
beagle3
... for finite differences of elliptic equations on a large grid. But that's
still interesting.

